# Battery stuck in charger - Ryobi



## JRGGR (May 16, 2017)

I accidentally put the Ryobi 18V Lithium battery from my Ryobi weed trimmer in the Ryobi 18V NiCad charger from my Ryobi drill. It is now stuck in there and I cannot remove it. The ends looked the same. Does anyone know how I might get it out ? Thanks !


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Try a wooden wedge , inserted under two sides simultaneously, tap them in unison to lift straight up.

ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Should not matter which battery, goes in which charger, Ryobi's 18V system is interchangeable. 
Make sure your squeezing both the tabs in fully and give it a stronger quick yank.


----------



## JRGGR (May 16, 2017)

Thanks. While pushing the 2 sides in I put a flathead screwdriver under the 3rd side and pushed up. It came out. Should have tried that before posting but I did not want to break it since they are so expensive. As for interchangeable a NiCad will charge in either charger but a lithium will not charge in a NiCad charger - at least according to Ryobi. I tried to find an answer online before posting but surprisingly there was nothing. There is always an answer to everything online. I appreciate your taking time to reply !


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Did you find any dirt or debris in the charger, that might have been holding the battery tight?

ED


----------

